# MISC | General Train Photos (non HSR)



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Your countries ordinary intercity rail (not HSR like TGV etc)

What is it like?

Post some pics...

Here are some photos from the UK...


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here is the old and the new Danish intercity trains (IC3 and IC4, respectively). In truth, while the new train is by far the prettiest, the old one works, to this date far better. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/aa/DSB_IC3_Fred.JPG

http://www.dsb.dk/Global/Billeder/Pressebilleder/Baggrundsbilleder fra DSB/IC4a.jpg

(I post them as links rather than imbed them because the pics are enormous.) I also note that the Danes are apparently less fond of bright colours than the Brits.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

In Germany there are EMUs as well as loco hauled (and pushed) trains in service. The first ones are hard to distinguish from proper high speed trains and trade wrongly under the ICE brand.


K_Gradinger - flickr.com


tschaut - flickr.com


----------



## derUlukai (May 31, 2007)

flierfy said:


> In Germany there are EMUs as well as loco hauled (and pushed) trains in service. The first ones are hard to distinguish from proper high speed trains and trade wrongly under the ICE brand.
> 
> 
> K_Gradinger - flickr.com


i would consider that ICT as HSR, not only because its about 30kmh faster then normal IC`s but mainly because it has ICE-style pricing (=fu*king expensive..)


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

derUlukai said:


> i would consider that ICT as HSR, not only because its about 30kmh faster then normal IC`s but mainly because it has ICE-style pricing (=fu*king expensive..)


Just because DB charges high speed fares doesn't mean it is high speed at all. These trainsets are pretty similar to Virgin's Pendolinos. Not particularly fast and serve on winding railway lines.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Limited express trains of Japan*

Limited express (_Tokkyu_) in Japan roughly corresponds with "intercity" in Europe. These are the currently operated limited express trains (obviously, excluding Shinkansen) that require special fares. Some private railway companies also operate limited express services that do not require special fares, often with normal looking commuter trains.
There are also other intercity-like services too, most notably "Special Rapid" service by JR West.









*JR Hokkaido*

Super Kamui / Airport: Asahikawa - Sapporo - New Chitose Airport


Asahiyama Dobutsuen-go: Sapporo - Asahikawa


Super Soya: Sapporo - Wakkanai


Sarobetsu: Sapporo - Wakkanai


Okhotsk: Sapporo - Abashiri


Super Ozora: Sapporo - Obihiro - Kushiro
Super Tokachi: Sapporo - Obihiro


Super Hokuto: Sapporo - Hakodate







Hokuto: Sapporo - Hakodate


Suzuran: Sapporo - Muroran


Super Hakucho: Hachinohe - Aomori - Hakodate
Cooperated with JR East.


Hakucho: Hachinohe - Aomori - Hakodate
Cooperated with JR East.


Cassiopeia: Ueno - Sapporo
Cooperated with JR East, IGR Iwate Galaxy Railway, and Aoimori Railway.


Hokutosei: Ueno - Sapporo
Cooperated with JR East, IGR Iwate Galaxy Railway, and Aoimori Railway.


Twilight Express: Osaka - Sapporo
Cooperated with JR West and JR East.










*JR East*

Tsugaru: Hachinohe - Aomori - Hirosaki


Kamoshika: Akita - Aomori


Super Hitachi: Ueno - Iwaki - Sendai


Fresh Hitachi: Ueno - Iwaki
    

Super Azusa: Shinjuku - Matsumoto


Azusa: Shinjuku - Matsumoto
Kaiji: Shinjuku - Kofu


Narita Express: Omiya / Ofuna / Takao - Tokyo - Narita Airport


Sazanami: Tokyo - Tateyama
Shinjuku Sazanami: Shinjuku - Tateyama
Wakashio: Tokyo - Awa-Kamogawa
Shinjuku Wakashio: Shinjuku - Awa-Kamogawa
Ayame: Tokyo - Narita - Choshi
Shiosai: Tokyo / Shinjuku - Naruto - Choshi
 






Hokuriku: Ueno - Kanazawa
Cooperated with JR West.


Hokuetsu: Niigata - Kanazawa


Akebono: Ueno - Aomori


Sunrize Izumo: Tokyo - Izumoshi
Cooperated with JR West and JR Central.
Sunrize Seto: Tokyo - Takamatsu
Cooperated with JR Shikoku, JR West and JR Central.


Akagi / Weekend Akagi: Ueno / Shinjuku - Maebashi
Kusatsu: Ueno - Manza-Kazawaguchi
Minakami: Ueno - Minakami
Ohayo Tochigi / Hometown Tochigi: Shinjuku - Kuroiso
Odoriko: Tokyo - Izukyu-Shimoda / Shuzenji
Cooperated with Izu Kyuko, JR Central, and Izu Hakone Railway.


Super View Odoriko: Omiya / Tokyo - Izukyu-Shimoda
Cooperated with Izu Kyuko.


Nikko: Shinjuku - Tobu-Nikko
Cooperated with Tobu Railway.
Kinugawa: Shinjuku - Kinugawa-Onsen
Cooperated with Tobu Railway.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*JR Central*

(Wide View) Shinano: Osaka - Nagoya - Nagano
Cooperated with JR East and JR West.


(Wide View) Fujikawa: Shizuoka - Kofu
(Wide View) Inaji: Toyohashi - Iida


(Wide View) Hida: Osaka / Nagoya - Takayama - Toyama
Cooperated with JR West.
(Wide View) Nanki: Nagoya - Shingu - Kii-Katsuura
Cooperated with JR West and Ise Railway.







(Wide View) Asagiri: Shinjuku - Gotemba - Numazu
Cooperated with Odakyu Electric Railway.










*JR West*

Nihonkai: Osaka - Aomori
Cooperated with JR East.


Thunderbird / Business Thunderbird: Osaka - Kanazawa
Shirasagi: Nagoya - Kanazawa - Toyama / Wakura-Onsen
Cooperated with JR Central.
Ohayo Express / Oyasumi Express: Fukui / Nanao - Kanazawa - Toyama
Universal Express: Toyama - Universal City
Biwako Express: Osaka - Maibara


Raicho: Osaka - Kanazawa


Haruka: Maibara - Shin-Osaka - Kansai Airport







Super Kuroshio / Kuroshio: Kyoto - Shin-Osaka - Shirahama - Shingu


Ocean Arrow: Kyoto - Shin-Osaka - Shingu


Monju: Shin-Osaka - Amanohashidate
Cooperated with Kita-Kinki Tango Railway.
Hashidate: Kyoto - Amanohashidate
Cooperated with Kita-Kinki Tango Railway.
Kita-Kinki: Shin-Osaka - Kinosaki-Onsen
Kinosaki: Kyoto - Kinosaki-Onsen
Maizuru: Kyoto - Maizuru
Tamba: Kyoto - Fukuchiyama


Hamakaze: Osaka - Tottori


Super Inaba: Okayama - Tottori
Super Oki: Tottori - Shin-Yamaguchi
Super Matsukaze: Tottori - Masuda


Yakumo: Okayama - Izumoshi










*JR Shikoku*

Shiokaze: Okayama - Matsuyama - Uwajima
Ishizuchi: Takamatsu - Matsuyama - Uwajima
Midnight Express Takamatsu: Takamatsu - Iyo-Saijo
Midnight Express Matsuyama: Matsuyama - Niihama
  






Uzushio: Okayama - Takamatsu - Tokushima


Nampu: Okayama - Kochi - Sukumo
Cooperated with Tosa Kuroshio Railway.
Shimanto: Takamatsu - Kochi - Sukumo
Cooperated with Tosa Kuroshio Railway.
Ashizuri: Kochi - Nakamura
Uwakai: Matsuyama - Uwajima


Tsurugisan: Awa-Ikeda- Tokushima - Kannnoura
Cooperated with Asa Kaigan Railway.
Muroto: Awa-Ikeda- Tokushima - Kaifu
Home Express Anan: Tokuahima - Anan










*JR Kyushu*






Relay Tsubame: Mojiko - Hakata - Kumamoto - Shin-Yatsushiro
Ariake : Mojiko - Hakata - Kumamoto - Higo-Otsu
Kirameki: Mojiko - Hakata
Kaio: Hakata - Nogata


Sonic: Hakata - Oita - Saiki
 

Nichirin: Beppu - Oita - Miyazaki - Miyazaki Airport
Nichirin Seagaia / Dream Nichirin: Hakata - Miyazaki - Miyazaki Airport
Midori: Hakata - Sasebo


Huis Ten Bosch: Hakata - Huis Ten Bosch


Kamome: Hakata - Nagasaki


Hyuga: Nobeoka - Miyazaki - Miyazaki Airport
Kirishima: Miyazaki - Kagoshima-Chuo


Yufu: Hakata - Yufuin - Oita


Yufu Deluxe: Hakata - Yufuin - Oita


Yufuin no Mori: Hakata - Yufuin - Oita


Trans-Kyushu Limited Express: Beppu - Kumamoto - Hitoyoshi
Kumagawa: Kumamoto - Hitoyoshi


Hayato no Kaze: Kagoshima-Chuo - Yoshimatsu


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tobu Railway*
Limited express service is branded "Spacia".

Kegon: Asakusa - Tobu-Nikko
Kinu: Asakusa - Kinugawa-Onsen - Shin-Fujiwara
Spacia Nikko: Shinjuku - Tobu-Nikko
Cooperated with JR East.
Spacia Kinugawa: Shinjuku - Kinugawa-Onsen
Cooperated with JR East.







Ryomo: Asakusa - Akagi


Shimotsuke: Asakusa - Tobu-Utsunomiya
Kirifuri: Asakusa - Minami-Kurihashi










*Keisei Electric Railway*

Skyliner / Morning Liner / Evening Liner: Keisei-Ueno - Narita Airport







New car to be introduced from 2010:










*Odakyu Electric Railway*
Limited express service is branded "Romancecar".

Super Hakone / Hakone: Shinjuku - Hakone-Yumoto
Sagami: Shinjuku - Odawara
Enoshima: Shinjuku - Katase-Enoshima
Homeway: Shinjuku - Hakone-Yumoto / Katase-Enoshima
 






Metro Hakone: Kita-Senju - Hakone-Yumoto
Cooperated with Tokyo Metro.
Metro Sagami: Kita-Senju - Hon-Atsugi
Cooperated with Tokyo Metro.
Metro Homeway: Kita-Senju - Karakida / Hon-Atsugi
Cooperated with Tokyo Metro.


Asagiri: Shinjuku - Gotemba - Numazu
Cooperated with JR Central.










*Seibu Railway*
Limited express service is branded "New Red Arrow".

Chichibu: Ikebukuro - Seibu-Chichibu
Koedo: Seibu-Shinjuku - Hon-Kawagoe










*Izukyu*

Resort Odoriko: Tokyo - Izukyu-Shimoda
Cooperated with JR East.










*Fuji Kyuko (Fujikyu)*

Fujisan Express: Otsuki - Kawaguchiko










*Nagano Electric Railway (Nagaden)*

Yukemuri: Nagano - Yutanaka










*Hokuetsu Express*

Hakutaka: Fukui / Wakura-Onsen - Kanazawa - Echigo-Yuzawa
Cooperated with JR West and JR East.










*Toyama Chiho Railway*

Unazuki: Dentetsu-Toyama - Unazuki-Onsen
Alpain Tokkyu: Tateyama - Unazuki-Onsen










*Nagoya Railroad (Meitetsu)*

Mu-Sky: Meitetsu-Gifu / Mikakino / Shin-Kani - Meitetsu-Nagoya - Central Japan International Airport


(No brand name): Meitetsu-Gifu / Saya / Shin-Unuma / Shin-Kani - Meitetsu-Nagoya - Toyohashi / Kawawa / Utsumi / Toyokawa-Inari / Nishio, Meitetsu-Gifu - Shin-kani, Meitetsu-Gifu - Meitetsu-Nagoya - Central Japan International Airport, Toyohashi - Central Japan International Airport


 









*Kintetsu*
Kintetsu uses brand names for cars rather than routes.

Urban Liner Next: Osaka-Namba - Kintetsu-Nagoya







Urban Liner Plus: Osaka-Namba - Kintetsu-Nagoya


Ise Shima Liner: Osaka-Namba / Kyoto / Nagoya - Kashikojima, Kyoto - Kintetsu-Nara


Sakura Liner: Osaka-Abenobashi / Kashihara-Jingu-Mae


ACE and others: Osaka-Namba - Kintetsu-Nagoya, Osaka-Namba / Kyoto - Kintetsu-Nara, Kyoto - Kashihara-Jingu-Mae, Osaka-Namba / Kyoto / Kintetsu-Nagoya - Kashikojima, Osaka-Abenobashi - Yoshino


 









*Nankai Electric Railway*

Rapi:t: Namba - Kansai Airport


Southern: Nanmba - Wakayamashi - Wakayamako


Koya: Namba - Gokurakubashi
Rinkan: Namba - Hashimoto















*Kita-Kinki Tango Railway*

Tango Explorer: Shin-Osaka - Toyooka
Cooperated with JR West.


Tango Discovery: Kyoto - Higashi-Maizuru / Toyooka
Cooperated with JR West.










*Chizu Express*

Super Hakuto: Kyoto - Tottori - Kurayoshi
Cooperated with JR West.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Japan trains rock as usual

this is an italian Eurostar-City



http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbiex/3405012012/sizes/o/


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Russian intercity trains

*ER2*









*ER2T*









*ES1*









*ED4M*









*ED4MK*









*ED9M*









*EM2*









*RA2*









*D1*









*D2*


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

ZimasterX said:


> Russian intercity trains
> 
> *ER2*


Its interesting...seeing an old train in a modern format...


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Normal IC:



















3G IC (3rd generation)




















Most IC trains have a frequency of 2 hours,except for some lines,which come every 4 hours,and 1 line comes every hour.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Germany:


































































































































































_railfaneurope.net_


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Train corail Aqualys between Tours, Orleans and Paris.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

OFFTOPIC: sicne soemone considered the ICE-T and virgin pendolinos as "normal IC trains" I'll add the Portuguese Pendulinos to my list:

A "tipical" Intercity here looks like this ... it's almost a picture of the past since msot routes now are electrified:
- Diesel hauled at 120km/h (that's the top speed of these dreadfull CP1930 locomotives)


















Nowadays most Intercity trains are hauled by electric locomotives

Until recently the main power came from class CP2600 (160km/h top speed):









































































Nowadays most Intercity trains are hauled at "_up to 200km/h_" by the CP5600 (top speed 220km/h)


















































The cream at the top of the Intercity network are of course the Alfa Pendular EMU's (top speed 220km/h)

























































































Aditionally we have acouple of "international" trains who serve as Intercity trains ... in the picture we can see most of them:

- Talgo Lusitania stabled (Lisboa-Madrid night train)
- Sud Express passing by (Lisboa-Irun pulled by a CP2600) 
- a Alfa Pendular stabled 
- a couple of intercity coaches in the background


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

Intercity trains in the netherlands.

The old Intercity trains.
They went out of service around 1995.









Now

On the right the old ICM and on the left the new refurbished ICMm.


















Pics : railfan europe










Pics from wikipedia

The Amsterdam-Rotterdam Shuttle.
This train is also used for the train between Amsterdam and Brussels.
Both trains will be replaced by the V250









1800 locomotive with carriages
This locmotives are going te be obselete real soon.









1700 or 1800 locomotive with an IC train.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are a few pics from Amtraks's Silver Star train. This train goes from New York City to Miami on a daily basis. These were taken in November of 2009. These are all of Amtrak's Viewliner cars which are used on the East coast of the USA. Sorry I did not get any pics of the locomotive.

(click on thumbnails to enlarge)

Coach car


Inside a coach car


Coach seats


Cafe Car


Steve


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

SERIE 599










SERIE 449










SERIE 598










SERIE 594










SERIE 490










CERCANÍAS CIVIA










CERCANÍAS SERIE 450


----------



## AAJ (Mar 30, 2005)

In the last thread, the first four photos are of regional trains, and the fifth picture is of a high-speed regional train. In the last two photos are two railway stations. Here it would be nice photos of Altaria, Arco, or Alvia services.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Average IC trains in Slovakia looks like this:

























And from the inside:


----------

